# Results from 21 days of tren ace



## PappyMason (Apr 13, 2012)

mind you this is with two cheat meals a day (pizza, chinese, mcdonalds etc). there were too many midterms/projects to cook every meal the past three weeks. but i am getting diet dialed in for sure starting today now that i am done with my work. but i must say that tren is pretty amazing. I am running 60 mg ed (started at 50mg ed). also running 150 prop eod and 50 mast prop ed.

the first picture is the *after.* the second picture is the *before.* 
you can really see the abs better if there was better lighting, but where i took the "after" picture was really dark


----------



## SFW (Apr 13, 2012)

Are you a reverse Bodybuilder? No offense but you looked better b4.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 13, 2012)

im just...not gonna say anything


----------



## SFW (Apr 13, 2012)

Wtf is there to say? that he ran tren and looks worse? Do me a favor, change sources.


----------



## PappyMason (Apr 13, 2012)

first picture is the after.... second picture is the before... if you can't see the difference you must be blind


----------



## nby (Apr 13, 2012)

Just what we need. Getting more people the idea that they should just run tren and eat like shit; it'll pay off in the end!


----------



## SFW (Apr 13, 2012)

PappyMason said:


> first picture is the after.... second picture is the before... if you can't see the difference you must be blind



 <3


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 13, 2012)

nby said:


> Just what we need. Getting more people the idea that they should just run tren and eat like shit; it'll pay off in the end!



Tren and pizza.    Mmmmmmm


----------



## PappyMason (Apr 13, 2012)

SFW said:


> <3



now unneg me lol


----------



## PappyMason (Apr 13, 2012)

nby said:


> Just what we need. Getting more people the idea that they should just run tren and eat like shit; it'll pay off in the end!



lol i'm not saying that at all. my point is that the transformation should be even greater once i have my diet set it. when you live in my area there is no healthy food unless you cook your own.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 13, 2012)

nby said:


> Just what we need. Getting more people the idea that they should just run tren and eat like shit; it'll pay off in the end!


ummmmmmm, yes, it will. Because of......


hoyle21 said:


> Tren and pizza. Mmmmmmm


THIS^^^^^^^!!!!!!!


----------



## Vibrant (Apr 13, 2012)

gdi benj 

stop it with your super diet of tren and pizza


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 13, 2012)

hehehehehe


----------



## BigMikeCO (Apr 13, 2012)

You guys are being a little harsh- I see a positive difference it is subtle but there is one.  21 days is not long- even for Tren.


----------



## wnabhuge912 (Apr 13, 2012)

A lot of negativity here..I can tell a difference ..now get ur diet in check,and really cut up..


----------



## juiceball44 (Apr 13, 2012)

Two cheat meals..... a day...

lol

I blame this tren and pizza trend on benj


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 13, 2012)

diet is the key, dont follow benj's diet it might work for him but not others lol... keep smashing weights bro


----------



## manickanuck (Apr 13, 2012)

I find the difference pretty noticable. Like mentioned above, dial in the diet and take FULL advantage of that tren Dawg


----------



## colochine (Apr 13, 2012)

Did your hair fall out?


----------



## PappyMason (Apr 13, 2012)

colochine said:


> Did your hair fall out?


nope. nothing like that yet.


----------



## overburdened (Apr 14, 2012)

PappyMason said:


> first picture is the after.... second picture is the before... if you can't see the difference you must be blind



oh, there's a difference... you're tan and fatter... no offense bro, but if you can't see that, you need someone to tell you.....  there's nothing worse for a bodybuilder  than a workout partner/trainer/anyone, really... that tells you what you want to hear, rather than the truth.... you get nowhere, cause you will believe the person that makes you feel better!  BRUTAL HONESTY is what you need to hear!


----------



## tinyshrek (Apr 14, 2012)

Hmmmm... Different lighting for sure bro... Being nice but can't even tell your juicing at all.... Look like a newb to lifting  def would of built a more solid base first


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 14, 2012)

That will teach you to post a picture without your Markus Ruhl on.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 14, 2012)

Ive never seen anyone be harsh to someone else on here, you should just encourage him to work harder and fix diet, im sure hel come out looking 10 times better.


----------



## tinyshrek (Apr 14, 2012)

WallsOfJericho said:


> Ive never seen anyone be harsh to someone else on here, you should just encourage him to work harder and fix diet, im sure hel come out looking 10 times better.



Not being harsh being real. To many people juice without building a solid base when they could have gained so much lb before... Sad.


----------



## Coop817 (Apr 14, 2012)

21 Days of Tren is like Fucking a chick for 2 minutes, stopping before you blow you load....then going to fuck your dad.....


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 14, 2012)

should have run more test and worked on symmetry your chest looks weird.


----------



## Saney (Apr 14, 2012)

Looked pretty garbage in both pictures.. the "After" picture on the left seems as if he was exposed to the sun, not a gym.


----------



## Robalo (Apr 14, 2012)

PappyMason said:


> lol i'm not saying that at all. my point is that the transformation should be even greater once i have my diet set it. when you live in my area there is no healthy food unless you cook your own.



Do you have a problem with cooking your own food or you don't know how to do it?


----------



## PappyMason (Apr 14, 2012)

Robalo said:


> Do you have a problem with cooking your own food or you don't know how to do it?



i do. just haven't had time these past few weeks. just stocked up on a costco run so i'm good to go


----------



## PappyMason (Apr 14, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> should have run more test and worked on symmetry your chest looks weird.



this cycle is far from over


----------



## PappyMason (Apr 14, 2012)

overburdened said:


> oh, there's a difference... you're tan and fatter... no offense bro, but if you can't see that, you need someone to tell you.....  there's nothing worse for a bodybuilder  than a workout partner/trainer/anyone, really... that tells you what you want to hear, rather than the truth.... you get nowhere, cause you will believe the person that makes you feel better!  BRUTAL HONESTY is what you need to hear!



fatter? i've lost 1.5 inches on the waist.


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 14, 2012)

Just keep at it Mason.  Time and trial and error get you there. and not everybody has God given genetics of a top level amateur or a pro.  Those people are freaks of nature.  Sometimes on these boards some guys with decent genetics abuse the newer guys or those with slightly less experience and genetic predispositions.  Key here is work and diet.  Get those down and in 5 years continuous effort you will be prime even if you don't have 20 inch arms and 33 inch thighs. Also don't be afraid to get off the enhancers for a good long while after your run and experiment with diet and training natural.  You will be surprised what you can pull off just with your given physiology.


----------



## NVRBDR (Apr 14, 2012)

Work on being more symmetrical


----------



## PappyMason (Apr 14, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> Work on being more symmetrical



some more on that please? which part and perhaps some advice on what to do


----------



## PappyMason (Apr 14, 2012)

Glycomann said:


> Just keep at it Mason.  Time and trial and error get you there. and not everybody has God given genetics of a top level amateur or a pro.  Those people are freaks of nature.  Sometimes on these boards some guys with decent genetics abuse the newer guys or those with slightly less experience and genetic predispositions.  Key here is work and diet.  Get those down and in 5 years continuous effort you will be prime even if you don't have 20 inch arms and 33 inch thighs. Also don't be afraid to get off the enhancers for a good long while after your run and experiment with diet and training natural.  You will be surprised what you can pull off just with your given physiology.



thanks will do. i still have 7 weeks left so will update again at the end.


----------



## GFR (Apr 14, 2012)

You look exactly the same in both.


----------



## Robalo (Apr 14, 2012)

PappyMason said:


> i do. just haven't had time these past few weeks. just stocked up on a costco run so i'm good to go



Get some discipline along with tren and you'll not have good results, you'll have excellent results


----------



## PappyMason (Apr 14, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> You look exactly the same in both.


ouch


----------



## PappyMason (Apr 14, 2012)

Robalo said:


> Get some discipline along with tren and you'll not have good results, you'll have excellent results


sounds good. im looking forward to it


----------



## NVRBDR (Apr 14, 2012)

PappyMason said:


> some more on that please? which part and perhaps some advice on what to do



It could be your age if your still developing, or just genetics, but filling out your shoulders is equally as important as working your chest. Some people work "chest"/shoulders and never give shoulders their day, IF that's you? Try switching your routine around. back/shoulders VS chest/shoulders or give shoulders their own day... don't be afraid of trial and error, I have found some of my best routines through unconventional wisdom and mixing things up.


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 14, 2012)

Damn guys.....not everyone here competes or wants to. u guys should see the clowns at the golds gym by me. Some punk kid was using the setup I wanted to use the other day. He  gave me attitude about it. I wanted to pick his 13" arm ass and body slam him into the dumbell stacks lol. 

Could he still bulk up a tad sure.  Not all of us are mass monsters on the quest to not be able to wipe our own ass lol. Need more shoulders and upper chest that's all

If u cant see a difference there u are fucking blind.  Is some of it skin tone and lighting....yes


That said stop horsing around and dial that diet.


----------



## AugustWest (Apr 14, 2012)

Jesus I cant believe people are talking shit bout those pics. Did you guys miss reading comprehension in 3rd grade?

OP said he had finals and ate pizza and fast food two meals of the each day. Let me tell you I have been there and sure didnt look anywhere as near as good as that.

I think the change is quite drastic taking everything into account, its the dif behind seeing outlines of muscles and abs and not, plus 21 days aint shit.

Dial er in and cut up like a monster. Stoked to see the finished results, def keep us updated.


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 14, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> Jesus I cant believe people are talking shit bout those pics. Did you guys miss reading comprehension in 3rd grade?
> 
> OP said he had finals and ate pizza and fast food two meals of the each day. Let me tell you I have been there and sure didnt look anywhere as near as good as that.
> 
> ...



For sure!  Let's see some of these harsh critics post up their pics for such harsh critique!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 14, 2012)

this thread has great stuff in it

IME though, getting pizza and chinese foods takes more time than cooking a chicken breast..


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 14, 2012)

Goldenera said:


> For sure!  Let's see some of these harsh critics post up their pics for such harsh critique!


post up yours bro, lets get the ball rolling...


----------



## "TheFuture" (Apr 14, 2012)

How long have you been cycling for? I can see a slight difference  between the 2 pics, but honestly.. It doesn't really look like you run  gear. In 21 days I can look better that naturally with a good diet..No  offense.  
I know you say you've been eating 2 cheat meals a day, but how many meals are you getting in all together?
Pictures can sometimes be deceiving but... idk bro I don't wanna tell  you to dial shit in and really work on your nutrition and routine, and  worry about putting on some mass and quality muscle, because usually  people are just gonna do it anyway. Ok, so I told you anyway.

No for some advise:
First  off, start with your nutrition. Pre-make your meals for the week on a  day off. Takes less time to eat a meal already made then drive somewhere  and go order something to eat.
Get some protein and drink a couple  shakes if you cant get in a meal, also there are a lot of good snacks  you can make to eat on the go. Do you like tuna? This is good and also  quick, doesn't have to be cooked. Steam bags are easy and quick as well  (rice and pasta).  Look in the nutrition forum, lots of good info there.
Second,  You may already have this.. But make up yourself a good workout routine  and stick to it. Take advantage of that tren godlike strength.
Third, Just think like a beast, eat like a beast, train like a beast and last but not least be a fucking beast! In the gym and out.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 14, 2012)

sooo you took just tren ace?


----------



## tinyshrek (Apr 15, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> this thread has great stuff in it
> 
> IME though, getting pizza and chinese foods takes more time than cooking a chicken breast..



:truth:


----------



## petey2005 (Apr 15, 2012)

I think the after pic is better. 21 days is nothing though man. Don't let any fool talk shit when they prolly don't even have a job and all they do is pin cook and work out all day. But honestly I do think you need to work on symmetry but that being said your bf is a little to high to see what you need to focus on. And if your busy hit up some mass cooking sessions that's what me and my wife do.


----------



## Crunk (Apr 15, 2012)

Bro do yourself a favor and eat clean while on cycle. You will thank yourself later when the ladies can't get off of you. It looks like you lost 3-4 lbs of fat but you can do a lot better with a better diet.


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 15, 2012)

The main difference I see is that in the first pic he's got on that sweet ass 1988 gold chain...


----------



## PappyMason (Apr 15, 2012)

"TheFuture" said:


> How long have you been cycling for? I can see a slight difference  between the 2 pics, but honestly.. It doesn't really look like you run  gear. In 21 days I can look better that naturally with a good diet..No  offense.
> I know you say you've been eating 2 cheat meals a day, but how many meals are you getting in all together?
> Pictures can sometimes be deceiving but... idk bro I don't wanna tell  you to dial shit in and really work on your nutrition and routine, and  worry about putting on some mass and quality muscle, because usually  people are just gonna do it anyway. Ok, so I told you anyway.
> 
> ...



i haven't run gear before this. this is my first official one (besides mdrol that i ran b4). my first test e cycle was bunk and i didn't gain a lb (bloodwork came out to 356 on testosterone). I'm usually leaner to begin with i haven't really been able to train as hard as usual due to a rotator cuff injury. when i started this cycle is when i officially came back into the gym. also i came back from vegas pretty flabby looking due to copious amounts of drugs, alcohol and terrible (for you) but tasty food. the whole purpose of this thread was to just show that the tren is working to some extent in my first 3 weeks with it. not trying to wow anybody, just a sort of journal for my experience with it thus far.

other than that thank you for your input and advice.


----------



## PappyMason (Apr 15, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> sooo you took just tren ace?



tren mast prop. mast is really there for libido. i've noticed that without the mast i can't have sex as frequently.


----------



## PappyMason (Apr 15, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> this thread has great stuff in it
> 
> IME though, getting pizza and chinese foods takes more time than cooking a chicken breast..



i was pretty much lockdown in the library for the three weeks (20 credits so lots of midterms/projects). Food places and the gym are nearby, but my apartment really isn't. would take quite a bit of time for me to go back and cook for every meal and then come back to the library.

that being said i do actually know how to eat clean and am currently doing so. i'm just pointing out that tren (for me) seemed to burn fat despite all the junk i was eating and i just found that very surprising. if you can't tell from the pics i'm sorry but my caliper measurements are clearly showing improvement.


----------



## PappyMason (Apr 15, 2012)

i would just like to clarify to everyone who is on me about my diet. i do know how to eat clean and will be doing so for the remaining duration of my cycle. my circumstances made it far more convenient to eat dirty for the first three weeks. my priorities at the time were getting good grades and it was more important than counting how much sodium i was taking in every meal. i know that eating clean = results and i will post up the final results at the end.


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Apr 15, 2012)

I disagree with the tone of this thread but the fact is if you're serious enough about this to run the king of compounds you must commit to an appropriate diet and make that a priority.  You can do better brother


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 15, 2012)

PappyMason said:


> would take quite a bit of time for me to go back and cook for every meal and then come back to the library.



oh so you are incapable of cooking food and taking it with you in tupperware?


i dont think anyone is buying your excuses bro lmao


----------



## lee111s (Apr 16, 2012)

2 cheat meals a DAY?

SHIT bro. I fell bad when I have one cheat meal a WEEK! 

Cut out the crap, make your own food and you'll be amazed at your transformation.

Diet is 80% of how you look.


----------



## tinyshrek (Apr 16, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> oh so you are incapable of cooking food and taking it with you in tupperware?
> 
> 
> i dont think anyone is buying your excuses bro lmao



On top of this bro WTF are you taking prop,tren,mast for on your first cycle??? What about test only? Then test w/ oral? Then maybe test/deca/oral??? This stuff boggles my mind..... Just stupidity. That's why there is so much negativity. DON'T PLAY WITH HARDCORE SHIT UNLESS YOUR GONNA TAKE SHIT SERIOUS AND BE HARDCORE....


----------



## PappyMason (Apr 16, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> oh so you are incapable of cooking food and taking it with you in tupperware?
> 
> 
> i dont think anyone is buying your excuses bro lmao



lol i'm not tryna argue with you. you don't have to buy anything. my circumstances are different then yours. i dont know you and you don't know me. why you take offense because of my 3 week dirty diet, which is already the past, goes beyond me.


----------



## PappyMason (Apr 16, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> On top of this bro WTF are you taking prop,tren,mast for on your first cycle??? What about test only? Then test w/ oral? Then maybe test/deca/oral??? This stuff boggles my mind..... Just stupidity. That's why there is so much negativity. DON'T PLAY WITH HARDCORE SHIT UNLESS YOUR GONNA TAKE SHIT SERIOUS AND BE HARDCORE....


sure thing


----------



## NVRBDR (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm not slamming you. But, here is some great advice. Stop stacking drugs today. Do a test (cyp) only cycle first. The results will be what you're looking for without all the side effects of these very strong multi compounds. 



PappyMason said:


> i haven't run gear before this. this is my first official one (besides mdrol that i ran b4). my first test e cycle was bunk and i didn't gain a lb (bloodwork came out to 356 on testosterone). I'm usually leaner to begin with i haven't really been able to train as hard as usual due to a rotator cuff injury. when i started this cycle is when i officially came back into the gym. also i came back from vegas pretty flabby looking due to copious amounts of drugs, alcohol and terrible (for you) but tasty food. the whole purpose of this thread was to just show that the tren is working to some extent in my first 3 weeks with it. not trying to wow anybody, just a sort of journal for my experience with it thus far.
> 
> other than that thank you for your input and advice.


----------



## Coop817 (Apr 16, 2012)

OP - you probably feel like you got the shit kicked out of you in this thread....  Try and get past that, becuase there is a HUGE amount of really good info given back to you here...take all of it....it's not coming in a pretty little box that makes you feel good, but the info is good all the same....


----------



## PappyMason (Apr 16, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> I'm not slamming you. But, here is some great advice. Stop stacking drugs today. Do a test (cyp) only cycle first. The results will be what you're looking for without all the side effects of these very strong multi compounds.



thanks for the advice but i am already in my fourth week with for weeks left of tren. the cyp would probably take 4-5 weeks for me to even feel it anyhow. the sides so far aren't that bad at all.


----------



## PappyMason (Apr 16, 2012)

Coop817 said:


> OP - you probably feel like you got the shit kicked out of you in this thread....  Try and get past that, becuase there is a HUGE amount of really good info given back to you here...take all of it....it's not coming in a pretty little box that makes you feel good, but the info is good all the same....



not at all i expected most of the responses as soon as i made the thread with the words "dirty diet". most of the info here is diet which i have explained time and time again that i do have it dialed in now. I didn't come into this cycle planning on eating like shit the whole time. 

I'm not sure what valuable info you see in this thread as most of it is common knowledge. a cycle outline, new workout routine, or healthy recipes would be valuable info. of that i see none


----------



## Coop817 (Apr 16, 2012)

well, if you dont see a tremendous amount of good suggestions here, then my post is lost on you.

good luck


----------



## bigdtrain (Apr 16, 2012)

yeah idk why you are using tren on your first go around. not smart at all. listen to some of the guys on here as they are much older and wiser.


----------



## PappyMason (Apr 16, 2012)

Here is how I have been eating for the past few days just as an update:

8 am: 1 cup oats with 2 scoops whey, blended 

11: egg whites, non enriched whole wheat toast, 2x banana

2:30: 3x chicken breast grilled (8 oz maybe), broccoli, and steamed brown rice

5:30: same as above (sometimes with non enriched whole wheat pasta instead of brown rice)

8:00: salmon (about the same size as chicken breast) or tuna with brown rice and another oat whey shake, sometimes take the shake at around 9 if i feel too full

Few things differ from day to day, with some extra fruit or nuts from time to time to snack on. But pretty much this is what i've been doing

feel free to add suggestions, but my point is i know how to eat clean so enough about that b/c i'm not explaining it anymore


----------



## Coop817 (Apr 16, 2012)

If you really knew how to eat, you would have posted the macronutrient content of our foods with total, so you knew exactly how much Cho, Pro and fats you were getting daily.  You think what you posted is detailed....most of us have tracked eveythign we have eaten for years and years...thats how you know what to adjust.....


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 16, 2012)

PappyMason said:


> Here is how I have been eating for the past few days just as an update:
> 
> 8 am: 1 cup oats with 2 scoops whey, blended
> 
> ...



carbs in every meal? sounds like a recipe for fat fuckness


----------



## juiceball44 (Apr 16, 2012)

PappyMason said:


> 2:30: 3x chicken breast grilled (8 oz maybe), broccoli, and steamed brown rice



Are you saying you eat 3 pieces of chicken breast that are 8 oz each totaling 24oz in one sitting or you have the worlds smallest chicken breasts that 3 add up to 8 oz? either way doesn't make sense


----------



## Coop817 (Apr 16, 2012)

by a scale for your food, get a phone ap that helps you track it, and start to track everything......


----------



## lee111s (Apr 16, 2012)

Here here!

Macro counting is the way to do it. Carbs Pre-workout lots of protein after!


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 16, 2012)

why would you start a cycle with an injury and why tren for first cycle this is all fucked up bro, I hope your running test with it.  from the way this all sounds you really should stop and do this right plan meals, cycle lay out, goals, recover from you injury ect... and starting a cycle when you haven't even been training is just wrong bro, should of built your self back up first.


----------



## Coop817 (Apr 16, 2012)

My mind is full of fuck!


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 16, 2012)

Up the dose


----------



## AugustWest (Apr 16, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> carbs in every meal? sounds like a recipe for fat fuckness




I dont know what gives you that idea. If you count out your macros the best idea IS to put carbs in every meal. Your body only uses what carbs it needs at the time and stores the rest for later (fat).  If you divide you total carb goal for the day into each of your 5 or 6 or 7 meals, then your only giving your body what energy it needs, spread out evenly over the day.

I dunno thats just how I learned to diet down through much research and has always worked for me.


----------



## petey2005 (Apr 16, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> I dont know what gives you that idea. If you count out your macros the best idea IS to put carbs in every meal. Your body only uses what carbs it needs at the time and stores the rest for later (fat).  If you divide you total carb goal for the day into each of your 5 or 6 or 7 meals, then your only giving your body what energy it needs, spread out evenly over the day.
> 
> I dunno thats just how I learned to diet down through much research and has always worked for me.



I agree, I eat carbs through six meals until 5 then cut it... You cant make big gains without some energy for that cell production. Protien does not = energy under any circumstance. I don't think we're looking for precontest here.

Tren can be a terrible idea in cycles unless you're more experienced for one, but all this macronutrient shit is for someone who definitely isn't taking 16+ hours of school, let alone combining it with a job. If you follow a regiment like you posted and don't cheat you will look amazing in 12 weeks running fucking prop alone..it doesnt matter.. Compounding substances doesn't mean shit unless your bulking, or have low low bf already.. without getting crazy with diet and lifting, some of the best looking not BB's around here Criuse on test, run growth, and claim to not cycle much else.. 

wtf is a macronutrient. I must be a huge fuckin noob. I'm in nursing school and I literally have never heard of macronutrients. Is that like argenine supps? I thought you were supposed to supp taurine on tren cycle, but not like diet regiment all of them.. NO wonder I'm not a pro. oh well.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 16, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> I dont know what gives you that idea. If you count out your macros the best idea IS to put carbs in every meal. Your body only uses what carbs it needs at the time and stores the rest for later (fat).  If you divide you total carb goal for the day into each of your 5 or 6 or 7 meals, then your only giving your body what energy it needs, spread out evenly over the day.
> 
> I dunno thats just how I learned to diet down through much research and has always worked for me.



id prefer "what's optimal" over "what works"


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 16, 2012)

petey2005 said:


> wtf is a macronutrient. I must be a huge fuckin noob. I'm in nursing school and I literally have never heard of macronutrients. Is that like argenine supps? I thought you were supposed to supp taurine on tren cycle, but not like diet regiment all of them.. NO wonder I'm not a pro. oh well.



Macro = lots

Nutrients = shit our bodies need



He's saying he counts the mass of the protein, carbs, and fats that he consumes.


----------



## petey2005 (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah I had to go look that shit up and confirmed I am a noob. Macronutrients = Protien, Fat, Carbohydrates.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 16, 2012)

petey2005 said:


> Yeah I had to go look that shit up and confirmed I am a noob. Macronutrients = Protien, Fat, Carbohydrates.



I gave you some reps to make you feel better


----------



## petey2005 (Apr 16, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> I gave you some reps to make you feel better



Thanks!! I love your avatar btw.. thats one of my all time favorite movies.


----------

